# Worst. Day. Ever.



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

So you may have seen my comments on the opener, very slow, abysmal day. I stayed in a treestand for the first couple hours, and then went out and about and still didn't see anything. Yesterday I was going to stand 2, which is a place we have seen multiple Bull's come in throughout all times of the day; Morning, Afternoon, Evening. Since bailing on a slow stand Saturday, still resulted in seeing nothing, I figured it was a sign to be patient. Well yesterday, patient I was, and maybe stupid. I got into the stand about 30 minutes before sun-up, and left the stand at sun-down. Mind you I don't have one of those fancy, drive with your 4-wheeler to your whitetail spot luxury stands - just the traditional Footrest and 4x8 inch seat. I think it was nearly the death of me. I saw exactly 1 doe and 2 fawns in 16 hours sitting in the tree. And moo cows occasionally passing throughout the day. The first four hours weren't too bad, and then I kept talking myself into theories or scenario's. Remembering that all it takes is 1 bull and it will all have been worth it. About three o'clock I felt a little sick to my stomach, and hopped out of the stand and ran 150 yards away from the water hole and lost my lunch,4 times. After that I felt alright, and figured patience would be worth it. So I climbed back in the stand. Again nothing showing up. Whenever I would hear sounds that got me excited in ended up being cattle. On the trek back to the car, about an hour away, it was dark and I ended up on the wrong trail, which after getting into the dark trees, lost sight of the moon, and when I got out, realized it had turned me in the wrong direction another half mile. At this point I ended up nearly out of water, and due to tossing everything up was feeling really dehydrated, but ended up having to ration the last of my water and gatorade. Normally this hike is a quick downhill, easy jaunt to the car. Not last night. It was laborious, needed lots of breaks, and was really parched. Definitely my worst hunting day ever. Needless to say it will probably be a few days before I can physically sit in a stand, and I think I have a new rule of 4 hours max.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man... that sucks. Glad to hear you at least you got out ok. Hopefully its just a stupid stomach bug that'll pass and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a thought...don't hunt out of a tree-stand...get out and find the animals...call


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah it's been a pretty wet summer...I honestly wouldn't sit in a stand unless I knew it was consistently getting hit hard...pull out those binos and spot and stalk...more fun anyways...


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Spot N Stalk. I think if you were to compare kill rates of being on foot vs. being in a treestand the numbers are stacked HUGE to one side.

Rocky mountains you gotta hike and play the wind. Drop down in the bushes and call. Move to them, then bring them the last bit to you.

At least that has been my experience. Although I have not killed with my bow yet I have been with people when they have.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I know some guys love tree stands, but I can't sit in them for more than 3 or 4 hours. I am a "What is over the next ridge" kind of guy. More power to those who can sit them. They do bring the game in close.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I went "over the ridge" on Saturday and didn't produce any results. The thing is we have pictures on the hole showing them coming in at all different times. On Friday before the opener a nice bachelor group of 6 bulls, including 2 shooters, were in there at 3 PM, and other days noon, and other days 6 PM and other days 7AM. But yeah new limit for me of 4 hours.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to hear you got out ok. 
My experience is you have to give a tree stand more then one or two days. I would park my butt
in the stand all day for a couple days (3 or 4) before giving up. Especially if i had video of critters
coming in all times of the day. Persistence and patience seems to work more times then not for me. 
Good luck to ya.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I need a better butt, or a better seat, to do that. That was the plan.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear about people running marathons and summiting giant peaks and pushing their physical limits to the max, but I am never more impressed than when I hear about someone pulling an all day tree stand sit... This kind of thing is out of my wheel house. That has to lead to all sorts of craziness. I have grown more patient throughout my hunting career and have subscribed to Tex-o-bob's philosophy of seeing more game by wearing out the seat of your pants than the soles of your boots, but ALL DAY!!! Never gonna happen for me. 

I would also argue that far more animals are killed with archery tackle out of a stand or blind than using the spot and stalk method. But I will not argue that the spot and stalk is more fun...


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never tried a stand. I would fall asleep and fall out. On the opening morning we hiked up into some timber where there is water. About 15 elk moved thru the area. I cow called a few times and a cow ran up and stopped 20 feet away broadside. I 82nd airborned her right behind the shoulder. She ran about 60 yards and tipped over. Had all the meat back to the truck by 10: 45am… this hunt made up for the other 200 that sound about like the first post.


----------

